

Android No Longer Has The Competitive Advantage, GPS App On iPhone As Well - lmohdlp
http://pagesaresocial.com/2009/10/28/android-no-longer-has-the-competitive-advantage-gps-app-on-iphone-as-well/

======
edmccaffrey
Google isn't doing it because of "anti-trust concerns."

Android isn't a competitor to the iPhone, because Google does not sell Android
operating systems. Google sells services and ads, and the way to ensure that
as many people as possible have access to them is by developing Android _and_
putting them on every non-Android device with significant enough marketshare.

They make money if you use their services on an Android device; they make
money if you use them on an iPhone.

It would be a nice bonus if Android ran all other smartphones out of the
market, because having control of the market leader makes it easier to
guarantee that everyone has access to their services, but that is not their
aim.

~~~
lmohdlp
Sorry, but it is a competitor.

Many of these phones that are being sold are the official, "Google branded"
version.

That means Google has certain deals in place with the carriers.

Also, they are making Google search and there other properties default on
Android, no matter which way you put. They make more money if you are using an
Android device (Google is embedded everywhere in it) unlike other platforms.

This DOES make them an anti-trust concern.

Google Voice is also provided for free as well, and guess what. Google Voice
is getting investigated by the FTC.

~~~
edmccaffrey
> Many of these phones that are being sold are the official, "Google branded"
> version.

This is support for my post--they are pushing the experience that provides the
best access to their _services_.

> They make more money if you are using an Android device

Provide a source for what you are claiming as fact.

> Google Voice is getting investigated by the FTC.

Again, source needed. The FTC investigated the interlocking boards of Apple
and Google, but that had nothing to do with Google Voice--it had to do with
people serving on both boards.

The FCC is questioning Google about Voice blocking certain numbers, but that
has nothing to do with Android or anti-trust issues. The FCC also sent letters
asking about the Google Voice rejection on the iPhone, but, again, it had
nothing to do with Android or anti-trust concerns on Google's behalf.

------
enjo
That's not what Google said. They said they'd like to port it to the iPhone
pending apple's desire to have it. That means at some point in the future
they'll port it to the iPhone.

So, for the foreseeable future it's Droid or bust for this functionality.
That's an advantage that gives Droid a real opportunity to see some serious
penetration.

~~~
bjtitus
Agreed, 100%. Google is basically saying: "We'd love to get this software on
as many devices as we can but Apple has their stuff locked down and won't let
us develop how we want to so go talk to them about it."

